# Best Homemade Tools >  Getting more from your angle grinder

## Tuomas

Hi

This is a simple attachment what makes angle grinder more easier to use.

Still prototype, but works. Maybe one can get ideas from it.





Edit:

Overview:

----------

AlexD (Jun 30, 2017),

AmateurMachinist (Apr 6, 2019),

bgerens (Jun 28, 2017),

blkadder (Jul 5, 2017),

byates (Dec 9, 2022),

cmolinel (May 15, 2019),

dietmar g (Jul 4, 2022),

EnginePaul (Jun 4, 2021),

glenntref (May 28, 2018),

high-side (May 16, 2019),

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

john komo (Jun 3, 2021),

Komo (May 29, 2018),

LMMasterMariner (Jun 29, 2017),

Moby Duck (Jun 29, 2017),

NortonDommi (Jun 28, 2017),

oldcaptainrusty (May 25, 2018),

olderdan (Jun 27, 2017),

Paul Jones (Jun 29, 2017),

rayh__ (Jun 29, 2022),

rossbotics (Jun 27, 2017),

Seedtick (Jun 27, 2017),

stainless stål (Jun 27, 2017),

thehomeengineer (Jan 21, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 31, 2017),

vaiavela (Jul 17, 2017),

warsztatOdZera (Apr 9, 2019),

Workshopshed (May 26, 2018)

----------


## rossbotics

Looks like a skill saw on steroids, you do good work man

----------

carloski (Nov 30, 2022),

Tuomas (Jun 27, 2017)

----------


## Tuomas

> Looks like a skill saw on steroids, you do good work man



Thanks mate!

As i said its just a prototype.. Just noticed that i should have bend a V- groove to the bottom plate.. It would work good guide when cutting bigger pipes. I got some other improvements on my mind too. Maybe i need to make that over engineered version too?  :Smile:

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Angle Grinder Modification to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Angle Grinder Modification
 by Tuomas

tags:
angle grinder, modification

----------


## Tuomas

Improvement 1. Another option for the handle.
Usefull when using wood carving discs, or cutting with guide.



Improvement 2.
Bigger disc broke guard. Keeps sparks and wood dust away from hands.

----------

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

Paul Jones (Jun 29, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 4, 2017)

----------


## Tuomas

Improvement 3.

Screw that locks grinder, so that it doesnt move sideways. Usefull when used at a chop saw.




Improvement 4.

Quick to use tightening screw.
From a nut and flatbar.

Open.


Locked.

----------

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

Seedtick (Jul 4, 2017)

----------


## Tuomas

Finished.







Some improvements. I'll update this section until its finally "done".

1. Another option for the handle.

2. Screw that locks the angle grinder to the stand so that it doesn't move sideways when tightening screw is loose. Good when using as a chop saw. It also secures straight cuts if tightening screw opens itself.

3. Quick tightening action with simple thump screw, made from M12 nut and piece of flat bar.

Down its loose. Up, its tightened.

4. Bigger guard for safer use.

5. add supports that guides angle grinder to the same line with the base, faster and easier assembly.

6. Optional support wheel, helps with wood carving and grinding.

Will be continued with the attachments for grinding and pipe cutting... Also im waiting my wood cutting blades, 
Then this will work as a circular saw too.

Stay tuned!

----------

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

Seedtick (Jul 4, 2017)

----------


## Tuomas

Attachment nro. 1:

Very simple grinding rest.






Made from 2mm steel with my diy brake.
Just clamp both to the table at the same time and grind.

----------

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

Seedtick (Jul 4, 2017)

----------


## Toller

Love that video of the whole build process. I absolutely need to build this so I can stop injurying myself with all the different grinder processes.
Thank you

Leo Weisman

----------

doc_bev (Jul 26, 2021),

Tuomas (Jul 5, 2017)

----------


## Tuomas

Thank you. Im working on with the pipe cutting attachment atm. That was the actual reason with this. It should be finished soon. I'll be back then.

----------


## blkadder

This is a pretty amazing attachment you have come up with. I would imagine that if you made up a parts kit, so people could weld their own, they would sell like hotcakes. If you ever do decide to sell them, please let us know. I would be in for one at least. Hell even if you were to put up a measured drawing, I would pick one of those up. Great work.

----------

Tuomas (Jul 6, 2017)

----------


## Tuomas

Thanks!

Here's the attachments. 
Pipe cutting tool and the grinding rest.. This prototype fits to pipes between 50-125mm diameter. Planned for jobsite work. Makes possible to cut straight without need to remove pipe etc.. My goal is to make bigger one for the pipes over 200mm diameter. That would be very helpfull at my work.

----------

blkadder (Jan 22, 2018),

Chadboye (Dec 27, 2019),

G.Paul (Jul 6, 2017),

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

Jon (Jul 6, 2017),

LMMasterMariner (Jul 14, 2017),

mbearsky (Jul 6, 2017),

Moby Duck (Jul 6, 2017),

NortonDommi (Jul 6, 2017),

PJs (May 28, 2018),

Robbyclive (Jul 6, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 6, 2017)

----------


## Peter Sanders

Excellent! A very clever and helpful tool. Neat design, kept simple and VERY effective at what it does. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Tuomas

> Excellent! A very clever and helpful tool. Neat design, kept simple and VERY effective at what it does.



Thank you very much!

Edit: Now cuts and carve wood too.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Angle Grinder Handle Modification to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Angle Grinder Handle Modification
 by Tuomas

tags:
handle, angle grinder, modification

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Angle Grinder Guard to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Angle Grinder Guard
 by Tuomas

tags:
safety, angle grinder, guard

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Angle Grinder Locking Modification to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Angle Grinder Locking Modification
 by Tuomas

tags:
angle grinder, locking

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Quick Release Pivot Lock to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Quick Release Pivot Lock
 by Tuomas

tags:
angle grinder, lock

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Angle Grinder Rest to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Angle Grinder Rest
 by Tuomas

tags:
angle grinder

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Tuomas - your Angle Grinder Modifications are the Homemade Tool of the Week!

It's difficult to classify these multi-week related builds in the context of a weekly contest, but we're considering these multiple modifications as a single entry, with the last post on July 6th published in time for the beginning of this past week's contest period.

Some nice picks this week: an excellent Rotary Broaching Tool by rossbotics, an unusual Rebar Screwdriver by xynudu, a Rotary Table Tailstock by LMMasterMariner, a CNC Plasma by AdrianH, and a Portable Bandsaw Stand by J_P.

Tuomas - you'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

This is your 4th Homemade Tool of the Week win! One more and you join these elite 5-time winners: rossbotics, Christophe Mineau, Brendon, mklotz, Vyacheslav.Nevolya, olderdan, tonyfoale. Here are all of your winning tools:















Dremel Belt Sander Attachment
 by Tuomas

tags:
belt sander, Dremel, rotary tool 















Dremel Lathe Conversion
 by Tuomas

tags:
lathe, Dremel, modification 















Anvil
 by Tuomas

tags:
anvil 















Angle Grinder Rest
 by Tuomas

tags:
angle grinder

----------


## Tuomas

Wow! 

Thank you very much Jon!

That is a great goal, to get that 5th win too. 
I know its not easily reached, but i promise i'll try.

----------

olderdan (Jul 15, 2017),

Paul Jones (Jan 22, 2018),

PJs (May 28, 2018)

----------


## LMMasterMariner

Congratulations. Well deserved.

----------

Tuomas (Jul 14, 2017)

----------


## rossbotics

Congradulations

----------

Tuomas (Jul 15, 2017)

----------


## olderdan

Well done Toumas, to get so much more from a freehand tool is inspiring.

----------

Tuomas (Jul 18, 2017)

----------


## Tuomas

Thanks mates!

Here's the last part from this one:

----------

blkadder (Jan 22, 2018),

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

LMMasterMariner (Jul 19, 2017),

NortonDommi (Jul 19, 2017),

PJs (May 28, 2018),

Seedtick (Jul 20, 2017),

Trojan Horse (Jul 19, 2017)

----------


## CBart58

> Thanks mates!
> 
> Here's the last part from this one:



That is really thinking on the angle grinder. Thanks a lot

----------


## Tuomas

Thank you for checking it out. I wanted to look what i could do with the angle grinder, still keeping it as an angle grinder, not just a motorizing something.

Here's the short overview video:https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...89535234683121

----------

bigtrev8xl (Jul 22, 2017),

Home-PC (Jun 2, 2021),

olderdan (Jan 22, 2018),

Seedtick (Jul 22, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 31, 2017)

----------


## Captn Roy

Hi Tuomas,

Your tool accessories for the angle grinder show that you are a very resourceful and talented tool user. The design and quality build of each piece is top notch. Each one of your builds are not only extremely useful, they are precise and user friendly as well. Your exceptional accessories have given a simple angle grinder a whole new standing in the shops of many of the members on this great site.

You have shown, in my opinion the spirit of this site with your kind efforts and talents to share these accomplishments with many grateful members and guests. Well done Tuomas. Our angle grinders are now multi talented. 

Thank You Kindly, RR

----------

Paul Jones (Jan 22, 2018)

----------


## Tuomas

> Hi Tuomas,
> 
> Your tool accessories for the angle grinder show that you are a very resourceful and talented tool user. The design and quality build of each piece is top notch. Each one of your builds are not only extremely useful, they are precise and user friendly as well. Your exceptional accessories have given a simple angle grinder a whole new standing in the shops of many of the members on this great site.
> 
> You have shown, in my opinion the spirit of this site with your kind efforts and talents to share these accomplishments with many grateful members and guests. Well done Tuomas. Our angle grinders are now multi talented. 
> 
> Thank You Kindly, RR



Thank you very much. I had no permission to use my fathers tools when i was a kid, so i have improvised all my life. I don't know should i be gratefull or not.  :Big Grin:  

This is a great forum to learn new ways to think, many times i have seen projects with the same idea than i have been thinking, but made different way. You can allways learn something new about making things.

----------

Paul Jones (Jan 22, 2018)

----------


## olderdan

> Thank you very much. I had no permission to use my fathers tools when i was a kid, so i have improvised all my life. I don't know should i be gratefull or not.



Tuomas, Your early experience sounds very similar to mine and probably many others, I was very much in my fathers way in the garage and he taught me nothing, but I learned a bit from observation and went on from there. I think we should all be grateful for it has made us what we are.
Regards
Olderdan

----------

Tuomas (Jan 22, 2018)

----------


## AmateurMachinist

Howdy Tuomas thanks for sharing. Made it look remarkably easy.. :Clapping:

----------

Tuomas (Apr 10, 2019)

----------


## Tuomas

> Howdy Tuomas thanks for sharing. Made it look remarkably easy..



Thank you very much for your comment!

----------


## mlochala

I love your work! Very inspiring! It looks like factory level finish, not like something just cobbled together.

----------

